
Show HN: Remote Work Encyclopedia – a tactical guide to working from anywhere - philip1209
https://www.remoteworkencyclopedia.com/?
======
philip1209
When Emma and I started Moonlight two years ago, remote work was still a new
concept. We figured it out the hard way while freelancing and traveling. Since
then, we've seen remote become more mainstream and successful. But questions
still remain - what makes a company remote? How do you get a remote job? How
do you manage a remote team?

To answer these questions and more, we wrote the Remote Work Encyclopedia! Our
goal is to help more companies take advantage of the new, global development
market, and to educate knowledge workers on how to ditch the office for a more
flexible career. We started the book - but open-sourced it so that everybody
can contribute [1].

Take a look, and let me know how we can improve it!

[1] [https://github.com/moonlightwork/remote-work-
encyclopedia](https://github.com/moonlightwork/remote-work-encyclopedia)

~~~
Gys
> two years ago, remote work was still a new concept.

You should have added ' to us'

~~~
philip1209
Maybe we should be more specific about tech startups there. In 2017, it was a
liability to be a remote company. In 2019, it's become an asset.

~~~
mikekchar
I think a lot of it is your perspective. To many people a remote company is
still an insane idea. To other people a remote company is just common sense if
you have business that can make it work (the company I work for even has home
workers in their _call centre_. It's amazing!) Where you are on that spectrum
depends a lot on your experiences.

Like others, if you saw the shift happening from 2017 to 2019, then you were
experiencing things very differently than me. I don't think that's unexpected
though. If you speak in a way that assumes your reader has the same
experiences as you, you will create some dissonance and I think that's the
feedback you are getting now. You can choose to write in a way that shows your
personal perspective, or you can back off a bit to be more inclusive of people
with other perspectives. Either way will work, I think.

------
marcoseliziario
As a remote worker, I fear the hype. I am glad that remote work is becoming
more and more acceptable and normal, but I think that we run the risk of it
becoming a new fad, start being adopted in a rush, in a cargo cult fashion,
and that the inevitable failures would lead to a backlash against it.

I would hate to see remote work become another agile.

------
ekianjo
I stopped reading at the part where all they recommend to use is Apple
hardware.

~~~
philip1209
We try to keep this guide as tactical as possible, which means we talk about
what we know.

Administering different operating systems remotely is hard. If a computer gets
lost or broken, Apple is the easiest to quickly replace.

I'm speaking from experience - I had my laptop stolen from my Airbnb while in
Barcelona, and I could buy a new laptop the next day to get back online.

The guide is open-source - we'd appreciate contributions to add more resources
and perspectives!

~~~
ekianjo
How is Apple is the easiest to quickly replace anywhere? There are remote
places far from large cities where Apple has no shops and no businesses, and
all you can actually get your hands on is a PC. not everyone lives in Silicon
Valley or in a large metropolis especially when they work remote.

~~~
kitotik
Apple has on multiple occasions shipped me replacement hardware next-day Air.
This service definitely does not require proximity to a brick and mortar Apple
store.

------
gonber
Unfortunately remote working is not yet universally accepted even when (1)
you're not a fan of cities and (2) only go through the commute to do your job
at your desk while communicating with everyone around you on Slack. When a
recruiter or company reaches out I always ask if they have any remote position
to fill. Even when I'm not interested at all. If everyone did that they might
start thinking more seriously about it.

------
leshokunin
Really wish there were some numbers! Did you find any data about how many
remote workers there are in the US and worldwide?

------
Jem_Kazama
I love it.

Thank you for all the hard work!

